# OT: Would yall evr consider being in an interracial relationship?



## AmazingGrace (Mar 24, 2006)

*OT: Would yall ever consider being in an interracial relationship?*

I'm doing an article about interracial relationships for school. I was just wondering if you guys would date outside of your race. 

If not, why?
If so, why?


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

Yes, I would. 

The color and race of a girl doesn't matter at all to me.


----------



## hitokiri315 (Apr 30, 2004)

jworth said:


> Yes, I would.
> 
> The color and race of a girl doesn't matter at all to me.


oh yea i would even though it would be kind of tough on the families. But hey love is about people not colors.


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

hitokiri315 said:


> oh yea i would even though it would be kind of tough on the families. But hey love is about people not colors.


yeah it wouldn't exactly be easy. There's always cultural barriers that would probably have to be crossed (some bigger than others) but if it's worth it then id do it.


----------



## AmazingGrace (Mar 24, 2006)

*Re: OT: Would yall ever consider being in an interracial relationship?*

What are your races?


----------



## STUCKEY! (Aug 31, 2005)

*Re: OT: Would yall ever consider being in an interracial relationship?*

Im a Alien


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

im white


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

i am blackanese


----------



## AmazingGrace (Mar 24, 2006)

Thanks


----------



## hitokiri315 (Apr 30, 2004)

white guy here


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

White guy here, and its not that i wouldnt date a non white, its just i dont find those type of girls attractive. Not caue they are ugly, i just find myself more attracted to white, same aged, women. Esp. blondes under 5'8'' with noce hips...

Its just prefrence really, nothing racial to do with it.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

ohhh yeah, I'm Chinese and I'd be open to date anyone! Dating and relationship definitely, but likely won't develop into anything too serious - the cultural differences usually kick in after some time.


----------



## reno2000 (Aug 23, 2005)

for sure...i myself find that the most beautiful people are of mixed background. probably has something to do with the diversifying of the genes, but thats just my opinion.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Yao Mania said:


> ohhh yeah, I'm Chinese and I'd be open to date anyone! Dating and relationship definitely, but likely won't develop into anything too serious - the cultural differences usually kick in after some time.


Woo Hoo .....I never dated a chinese guy before...here is my chance. :groucho:


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

I am a white guy, and I live in China, and the girl I like is Chinese, so I really don't have a problem with it.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

reno2000 said:


> for sure...i myself find that the most beautiful people are of mixed background. probably has something to do with the diversifying of the genes, but thats just my opinion.


oh yes...blk mixed with white....blk mixed with hispanic...white mixed with cuban..cuban mixed with russian..the list goes on!!!!


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

I'm Chinese, I don't really care the race of the girl I date, unless if they're some really crazy families in which like they do the "you have to marry within your ethnicity thing," then that would suck. But hey love isn't about color.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

Kitty said:


> Woo Hoo .....I never dated a chinese guy before...here is my chance. :groucho:


Haha Kit, Yaomania lives all the way in Vancouver, it isn't exactly close to our Tri-state Metro Area. XD


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

U might check out this :wink: :
Is interracial dating with asian men not popular? 


And I always thought Demiloy was a HK Chinese


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Gotham2krazy said:


> Haha Kit, Yaomania lives all the way in Vancouver, it isn't exactly close to our Tri-state Metro Area. XD


Actually, I'm in Hong Kong now... just half way around the world, don't let the distance seperate us!

And I always thought Demiloy was Chinese too!


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

Yao Mania said:


> Actually, I'm in Hong Kong now... just half way around the world, don't let the distance seperate us!
> 
> And I always thought Demiloy was Chinese too!


Damn YOU LUCKY *******! I WANNA GO HOME!

And for Demiloy, are you living in China because of a job?


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

CbobbyB said:


> oh yes...blk mixed with white....blk mixed with hispanic...white mixed with cuban..cuban mixed with russian..the list goes on!!!!


lol


----------



## reno2000 (Aug 23, 2005)

CbobbyB said:


> oh yes...blk mixed with white....blk mixed with hispanic...white mixed with cuban..cuban mixed with russian..the list goes on!!!!


you preach nuthin but the truth!!! :banana:


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

> And for Demiloy, are you living in China because of a job?


You might say so.


----------



## AmazingGrace (Mar 24, 2006)

Wow this thread is really coming along. :smile:


----------



## hitokiri315 (Apr 30, 2004)

you should post your report when you are finished


----------



## debarge (Nov 13, 2005)

Well I'm black and I would date/marry out of my race? Half of my cousins have already done that??? So in my family it wouldn't even be a 'big deal', I would just be the first female in my family to do it, which is weird? My brother married two women that weren't black (one white one cuban) and we didn't care, the second was a much nicer person w/ a good heart, my bro messed that all up >LOL

It would be a bigger deal for me to date someone who didn't share my religious faith, that is more important IMO the spiritual connection you should share.

Can I ask a question to the board_....why do so many black men wanna date other ethnicities instead of black girls_; I say instead of because they stop seeing black girls entirely, it seems to be more of them than other races of men? (Though again, it could just be that's what I see in my immediate family and here in Houston.)
I read somewhere that Asian Men and Black women were the least married people in the United States? Is that true?  I hope not... :angel:


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

debarge said:


> I read somewhere that Asian Men and Black women were the least married people in the United States? Is that true?  I hope not... :angel:



If so we should hook yall up!! :-D we can start an Asian men Black women dating site... we could be rich.

Though you can't prove it by me.. I am a SWF and always have been!!


----------



## debarge (Nov 13, 2005)

HayesFan said:


> If so we should hook yall up!! :-D we can start an Asian men Black women dating site... we could be rich.
> 
> Though you can't prove it by me.. I am a SWF and always have been!!


That would be some dating service, I can just see the ads in my head...
"Do you love Jackie Chan and Jet Li movies, does your nod get a rod when you see Beyonce? Well call us for a hookup!" :biggrin:


----------



## TRACIELOVESCOMETS (May 14, 2003)

I would...

Great thread...and welcome


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

debarge said:


> That would be some dating service, I can just see the ads in my head...
> "Do you love Chakie Chan and Jet Li movies, does your nod get a rod when you see Beyonce? Well call us for a hookup!" :biggrin:



:rotf: You can be the marketing manager cause that just cracked me up!!


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

debarge said:


> I read somewhere that Asian Men and Black women were the least married people in the United States? Is that true?  I hope not... :angel:


Yeah, I think that's pretty true. But anyways Asian men don't get love anyways, even from Asian girls! There was that VH1 special, Ego Trip's Race-O-Rama, talking about how Asian Men and Black Women should all hook up because they didn't get no love.


----------



## WhoRocks (Feb 24, 2005)

Gotham2krazy said:


> Yeah, I think that's pretty true. But anyways Asian men don't get love anyways, even from Asian girls! There was that VH1 special, Ego Trip's Race-O-Rama, talking about how Asian Men and Black Women should all hook up because they didn't get no love.


Lol... oh wait...


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

I'm strictly against interracial dating when the man is not me.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Gotham2krazy said:


> Damn YOU LUCKY *******! I WANNA GO HOME!
> 
> And for Demiloy, are you living in China because of a job?


They don't have FSN in Hong Kong.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Gotham2krazy said:


> I'm Chinese, I don't really care the race of the girl I date, unless if they're some really crazy families in which like they do the "you have to marry within your ethnicity thing," then that would suck. But hey love isn't about color.


Dating, not marrying. Marrying needs family consent.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

I'm posting too much.


----------



## mischievoussneak (Mar 2, 2006)

Although my family would not approve I would date outside my race, especially if they were my religon. I find the religon thing harder than the interracial thing.


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

WTChan said:


> I'm strictly against interracial dating when the man is not me.


lol, so in other words you just don't like it when men of another race are putting game on females of your race, right? that makes competition rough sometimes,,,


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

jworth said:


> lol, so in other words you just don't like it when men of another race are putting game on females of your race, right? that makes competition rough sometimes,,,


especially if you're asian.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

WTChan said:


> Dating, not marrying. Marrying needs family consent.


since when did you need family consent for marriages?


----------



## Jayveeberetta (Mar 20, 2006)

I am East Asian, and grew up in North America, I do find women of other race attractive, especially European womens. But I wouldn't date women outside of my own race just because I am still most attracted to girls of my race (Chinese Japanese and Korean) and considering all the time and money I've devoted in my previous relationships, I feel it's just not worth it. (But when it comes to sex, I love women all shapes and colors, lol)


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

debarge said:


> That would be some dating service, I can just see the ads in my head...
> "Do you love Jackie Chan and Jet Li movies, does your nod get a rod when you see Beyonce? Well call us for a hookup!" :biggrin:












And that's me right there, holla

"Just call me Blackie Chan"


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

Is that really you? You look kinda small.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Demiloy said:


> Is that really you? You look kinda small.


Small and ready to kick yo ***! :biggrin:

Actually I am around the same size as Jet in real life, not very tall


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

Yao Mania said:


> Small and ready to kick yo ***! :biggrin:
> 
> Actually I am around the same size as Jet in real life, not very tall


 Who is hanging on your shoulder?


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Demiloy said:


> Is that really you? You look kinda small.


u don't know Jet Li?


----------



## hitokiri315 (Apr 30, 2004)

yea thats what im saying who doesn't know jet li and he says he lives in china too.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

we are one race and thats the human race, that God has made. we were all the same color and spoke the same tounge in the begg. but some things changed. we all have the same nsides so it doesnt matter. if ur happy be happy


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

I've dated black women, white women, and latinas. Never dated an Asian woman or any women from Arab/Middle Eastern areas (including India). Not that I wouldn't have, it just never happened that way.

I have good memories from women of all different colors. I'm married now, so obviously I don't date anymore, but I see nothing wrong with it at all. And I never had a problem getting along with any parents or siblings of any race. You should date and marry based on the quality of the person, not their melanin content.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Gotham2krazy said:


> since when did you need family consent for marriages?


Well, you don't. But your parents will hate you forever. You can live with it, but who would want to? Unless you do. Then meh.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

Demiloy said:


> Who is hanging on your shoulder?


thats R&B singer Aaliyah...she died August 2001 in a plane crash.


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

hitokiri315 said:


> yea thats what im saying who doesn't know jet li and he says he lives in china too.


 I'm not a big kungfu fan. I live in Hong Kong, by the way, so Jackie Chan is more up my alley. I've never actually seen Jet Li act in a movie. 

If you really want to know that I live in Hong Kong, I'm sure that one of the admins could confirm that my IP originates from Hong Kong.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Demiloy said:


> I'm not a big kungfu fan. I live in Hong Kong, by the way, so Jackie Chan is more up my alley. I've never actually seen Jet Li act in a movie.
> 
> If you really want to know that I live in Hong Kong, I'm sure that one of the admins could confirm that my IP originates from Hong Kong.


If you've never seen a Jet Li movie, you are missing out....


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

Demiloy said:


> I'm not a big kungfu fan. I live in Hong Kong, by the way, so Jackie Chan is more up my alley. I've never actually seen Jet Li act in a movie.
> 
> If you really want to know that I live in Hong Kong, I'm sure that one of the admins could confirm that my IP originates from Hong Kong.


Who's doubting you? But I mean, Jet Li's known, especially if you live in Hong Kong and/or China, since that is where most of his films were released. And haven't you seen his most recent movie Fearless? That flick was crazy.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Demiloy said:


> I'm not a big kungfu fan. I live in Hong Kong, by the way, so Jackie Chan is more up my alley. I've never actually seen Jet Li act in a movie.
> 
> If you really want to know that I live in Hong Kong, I'm sure that one of the admins could confirm that my IP originates from Hong Kong.


Jackie Chan does so much **** in newer movies it's hard to imagine him being a martial artist. Even in his early movies, he didn't do much flashy stuff. If I didn't know better I'd just say he's a gymnast.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

WTChan said:


> Jackie Chan does so much **** in newer movies it's hard to imagine him being a martial artist. Even in his early movies, he didn't do much flashy stuff. If I didn't know better I'd just say he's a gymnast.


yeah, I have never liked his movies


----------



## Kyakko (Aug 14, 2002)

I've dated asians/whites/blacks if you count a mixed white/black chick as black. nothing against white girls but the few i've dated before(3) are off their rockers. i'm asian btw.


----------



## hitokiri315 (Apr 30, 2004)

Demiloy said:


> I'm not a big kungfu fan. I live in Hong Kong, by the way, so Jackie Chan is more up my alley. I've never actually seen Jet Li act in a movie.
> 
> If you really want to know that I live in Hong Kong, I'm sure that one of the admins could confirm that my IP originates from Hong Kong.


i don't doubt you live in china man. if it sounded like that then im sorry i was just wondering how you could not know jet li. If you aren't a big kung fu fan then what do you like? Im interested in knowing.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

WTChan said:


> Jackie Chan does so much **** in newer movies it's hard to imagine him being a martial artist. Even in his early movies, he didn't do much flashy stuff. If I didn't know better I'd just say he's a gymnast.


Actually him and Sammo Hung are not martial artists, they were trained in a Chinese Opera performing school


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Kyakko said:


> I've dated asians/whites/blacks if you count a mixed white/black chick as black. nothing against white girls but the few i've dated before(3) are off their rockers. i'm asian btw.


I am sorry you found three of the girls that give us a bad name. 

I promise all white chicks aren't crazy.


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

hitokiri315 said:


> i don't doubt you live in china man. if it sounded like that then im sorry i was just wondering how you could not know jet li. If you aren't a big kung fu fan then what do you like? Im interested in knowing.


 Well, basketball obviously. The only reason I would watch a kung-fu movie is if it's on TV, and I don't think they've had a Jet Li movie on TV that I've seen. Actually, I have seen him before, but not enough to be able to recognize him again.


----------



## Kyakko (Aug 14, 2002)

HayesFan said:


> I am sorry you found three of the girls that give us a bad name.
> 
> I promise all white chicks aren't crazy.


hehe... i have no doubts that you're prefectly sane. i guess i just have a natural perpensity to find the crazy ones. to be fair, some of the asian girls i dated arn't exactly 100% sane either. maybe it's just me nnaaah


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

:banana:


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

. . .


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

CbobbyB, you know what girl really got game is Augustus on LSU. Yeah, you know I gotta rep the Tigers.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

HayesFan said:


> I am sorry you found three of the girls that give us a bad name.
> 
> I promise all white chicks aren't crazy.


ill promise they are.

ive never dated an asian girl before, but all my friends who have have dated asian girls that are psychotic controlling *****es. im not under the assumption all asian girls are like that, but ive seen it enough that i would have to be friends with her and know her before risking asking her out. i'd date girls of any race, but generally i have more in common with white girls.


and on the subject of jackie chan and jet li, jet li is more of a martial artist in his movies and jackie chan is more of an actor. one of the key differences is in most of jackie chan's movies, hes not looking to get into a fight and is normally caught off guard so he spends a lot of the fight finding creative ways to dodge attacks or or using random things as weapons. he is just more about being goofy and fun then jet li. jet li will do a flying kick and smash your face in, jackie chan will get pushed onto a chair, flip over it, and then kick it at you.


*Go NeTs*


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Yao Mania said:


> Actually him and Sammo Hung are not martial artists, they were trained in a Chinese Opera performing school


From all I've read, the Peking Opera School taught martial arts along with acrobatics and acting. Master Yu Jim Yuen was a kung fu master, known to be harsh on his students.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Krstic All Star said:


> From all I've read, the Peking Opera School taught martial arts along with acrobatics and acting. Master Yu Jim Yuen was a kung fu master, known to be harsh on his students.


Yep that's exactly it, which is why Jackie and Sammo are such great action film actors, they were taught to perform. 

Oh, and a big welcome to the Houston forum :biggrin:

This thread is getting so off topic....

And PO, don't let a few Asian chicks scare yah. There's a whole variety of Asian girls out there, and the non-party types make great gfs generally.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Pimped Out said:


> ill promise they are.
> 
> ive never dated an asian girl before, but all my friends who have have dated asian girls that are psychotic controlling *****es. im not under the assumption all asian girls are like that, but ive seen it enough that i would have to be friends with her and know her before risking asking her out. i'd date girls of any race, but generally i have more in common with white girls.


I meant we white chicks weren't all crazy... I can't speak for asian girls as I am not one! 

Wanna me swerve back on topic??

I would date someone I was attracted to and had something in common with. Regardless of size, color, race, culture, whatever. It's getting them to date me that always seems to be the problem :wink:


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

HayesFan said:


> I meant we white chicks weren't all crazy... I can't speak for asian girls as I am not one!
> 
> Wanna me swerve back on topic??
> 
> I would date someone I was attracted to and had something in common with. Regardless of size, color, race, culture, whatever. It's getting them to date me that always seems to be the problem :wink:


i meant white chicks were all crazy. then i discussed asian chicks being crazy.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Pimped Out said:


> i meant white chicks were all crazy. then i discussed asian chicks being crazy.



OOH! So *"I"* then am crazy!  

"You may be right... I may be crazy... but it just may be a lunatic you're looking for..." sorry... channeling Billy Joel there for a minute!

Maybe its just that all chicks are crazy :wink:


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Yao Mania said:


> Yep that's exactly it, which is why Jackie and Sammo are such great action film actors, they were taught to perform.
> 
> Oh, and a big welcome to the Houston forum :biggrin:
> 
> ...


heres the thing though, like half of them were the party type, and half of them werent. most asian girls that went to my high school were more of the quiet studious type. yet somehow, they end up being psychotic.





Hayes Fan said:


> Maybe its just that all chicks are crazy


you said it... not me. i just implied it. :biggrin: 



*Go NeTs*


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Yao Mania said:


> Yep that's exactly it, which is why Jackie and Sammo are such great action film actors, they were taught to perform.
> 
> Oh, and a big welcome to the Houston forum :biggrin:
> 
> ...


Thanks. Big fan of Yao, by the way - since he entered the league.

Being 'taken' I can't consider any relationship other than my own 

For me though, the only issue was religion, not race. As my sister and I've discussed, if she were to bring home a nice Jewish Ethiopean guy, it'd be cool. Were she to bring home, say, Chester Wilmington the XXVIIIth, it would be an issue.


----------

